# Financial mess and I need some advice/help.



## Liamb (19 Dec 2008)

Hi,
I am a 56 year old unemployed man who is living apart from my wife and I am in serious financial trouble. I have ben unemployed since june. I have €600 .00 in total in my pocket, no savings or pensions. I get social welfare of €197.80 per week. I have to vacate my rented accomodation at the end of Jan.
I have 2 loans one with BOI and one with MBNA, reypayments 417.00 and 278.00 per momth both now 2 months in arrears, under major pressure from both banks. I can not make any reypayments as of now. Do the banks have to accepct a token payment? Can any one advise? have contacted MABS but no appointment until Jan.
Thanks
lb


----------



## Liamb (19 Dec 2008)

*Re: Financial mess help*

Please Help!!!


----------



## z103 (19 Dec 2008)

*Re: Financial mess help*



> I have to vacate my rented accomodation at the end of Jan.


Have you got somewhere else to move into after that?


----------



## Cashstrapped (19 Dec 2008)

*Re: Financial mess help*

Can you attend another MABS office?  In the meantime I would write to both explaining that you are currently experiencing financial difficultly but you are arranging to meet with MABS with a view to working out a plan.  I would also pay something towards both, no matter how minimal as it shows you are making an effort and not ignoring it.

Have a look at the MABS website, they have some draft letters to send to financial institutions and some great tips and advice that might help you out until you get your appointment.  Good luck


----------



## gipimann (19 Dec 2008)

*Re: Financial mess help*

Are you getting Rent Supplement - if you haven't applied, contact your Community Welfare Officer at your local health centre.  You may be entitled to help with Rent at your current or future address.


----------



## Liamb (19 Dec 2008)

*Re: Financial mess help*

Thanks for you comments,
nothing arranged yet for accomodation in Jan but in touch with wefare officer.
I am getting rent supplement but for 2 months as my rent is higher than covered by this.
I have been in touch with both banks advising of my situation and I have told then about meeting with mabs and they are ok with that for the moment.
I think life is about over for me and my  nexthome will be the bottom of the Liffey as I can not take anymore of this. I am all alone in this world right now as my wife left me also. I do not drink and I thank god for that because if I did I would be in a bad way now. Sorry for goin on folks


----------



## sam h (19 Dec 2008)

*Re: Financial mess help*



Liamb said:


> Hi,
> I am a 56 year old unemployed man who is living apart from my wife and I am in serious financial trouble. I have ben unemployed since june. I have €600 .00 in total in my pocket, no savings or pensions. I get social welfare of €197.80 per week. I have to vacate my rented accomodation at the end of Jan.
> I have 2 loans one with BOI and one with MBNA, reypayments 417.00 and 278.00 per momth both now 2 months in arrears, under major pressure from both banks. I can not make any reypayments as of now. Do the banks have to accepct a token payment? Can any one advise? have contacted MABS but no appointment until Jan.
> Thanks
> lb


 
MABS

- Can you call to your local SW office and see if there is any help they can offer?
- Do you have any family you could stay with?
- I know money is tight, but making some small effort to pay something to the banks would be worth while *with a letter* outlining your current financial situation and ask for this to be taken into account.
- Your local health centre may be able to offer some emergency assistance (but I don't think they can do this until you are actually homeless).
- Is there an old employer you may be able to get some work from (even if it's a few hours)?
- If you were working this year, maybe you might be due tax back
- Are you able to eat a healthy meal ? If not, probably worth trying to find somewhere what provides a hot meal (subsidisised) for about €1 or €2. Or go to the local shops at the end of the day and you should be able to pick up fruit, veg & meat for very little. It may not seem it at the moment....but your health is your wealth.

Try not to be too proud and ask for whatever help you can get from family and friends. The most important thing it to keep a roof over your head and your health. I hope it works out for you.


Liamb - please don't say things like your life being over - you will get through this.  I know of someone in a similar way just 10 months ago & he's getting things back in order.  His difficulties & how quick they happened made me realise how easily these things could happen to any of us.  You have to ask for help.....I'm sure you have friends or family who would be devastated if anything happened you.  You are probably overwhelmed at the moment & especially with Christmas next week.  You seem depressed - can you go to a doctor ?  Or go to your local church (or whatever may be relevant to you) as they can probably help. 
Where are you based and I'll see if I can get some names for you?


----------



## putsch (19 Dec 2008)

*Re: Financial mess help*

Maybe St VdeP could help with emergency needs. Rents will be v cheap in Jan and lots of places available so in the new year you might find that life becomes a bit easier then.


----------



## Liamb (19 Dec 2008)

*Re: Financial mess help*

Can you be sent to prision for not been able to pay back loans?


----------



## sam h (19 Dec 2008)

*Re: Financial mess help*

AFAIK not if you appear to be making some effort to pay them, so by making regular small payments & keeping them informed, in writing.  I understand this is the advice MABS offer....they encourage you to keep in contact with your creditors.  It doesn't sound like you have any assets (???) for them to persue.


----------



## Liamb (19 Dec 2008)

*Re: Financial mess help*

No assets of any kind. If I could get back in to employment it would be the start of a recovery for me  but at 56 it seems as if not a lot is available


----------



## Cashstrapped (19 Dec 2008)

*Re: Financial mess help*



Liamb said:


> Thanks for you comments,
> nothing arranged yet for accomodation in Jan but in touch with wefare officer.
> I am getting rent supplement but for 2 months as my rent is higher than covered by this.
> I have been in touch with both banks advising of my situation and I have told then about meeting with mabs and they are ok with that for the moment.
> I think life is about over for me and my  nexthome will be the bottom of the Liffey as I can not take anymore of this. I am all alone in this world right now as my wife left me also. I do not drink and I thank god for that because if I did I would be in a bad way now. Sorry for goin on folks




I would def. put your current situation in writing to the Bank & MBNA, you will find most have no record of phonecalls when you say you've made your situation clear to them, some banks just continue to hassle when payments are not being met and they usually are call centres so your unlikely to get the same person again.

Also please do not allow financial problems to make you give up on life, you are only 56 you still have alot you can do.  Have you looked at doing any FAS courses, alot of the time people get kept on when they go on placements for work experience and you will get to interact with other people who may just know someone who is looking for a person who has whatever qualification you may hold.  The worse thing you have now is time on your hands as it means you have more time to think and worry about what you are going through.  Stay in touch with Welfare Officer, FAS etc., take a trip to you GP if you feel this is all getting on top of you, whatever you do stay in contact with people, someones kindness may just turn your outlook on life around.  Hope things work out for you.


----------



## gillarosa (19 Dec 2008)

*Re: Financial mess help*

January seems like a long way off while waiting for your appointment with MABS and your housing issue but its only really around the corner. I agree with the poster who suggested you could use the templates on the MABS website to write to both lenders, it will if anything help put your own mind at rest regarding taking control of the situation. 

I know you won't qualify for a CE scheme, but is there a Fás office nearby where you could go and see if there is anything on offer in regard to employment in the New Year? 

Do you have extended family you could go to for help, if not financially then maybe to stay with for a while until you are in a better position both emotionally and financially, its not a good time to be alone, often people believe that when the immediate family unit breaks up all is lost, but there is often a way out, I imagine you do have family or friends who will be willing and able to help you out.

Best of luck.


----------



## Liamb (19 Dec 2008)

*Re: Financial mess help*

As my car is about to be repossed this will make it even harder for me to get work and I have no idea where I will be living except it wil be where rents are lower than the Celbridge area


----------



## Liamb (19 Dec 2008)

*Re: Financial mess help*

Thank you all for your comments and if anyone knows of any work going around the Celbridge area please let me know


----------



## woodbine (19 Dec 2008)

*Re: Financial mess help*

i've gone through a few periods of unemployment and i always kept an eye on the fas website for jobs. a lot of them are low wage but at least it would be something to keep you going.

http://jobbank.fas.ie/servlet/Watis...BACK=TEMPLATE=WWW_JS_VAC_CRITERIUM_SELECT.HTM


I understand how awful this must be for you but there are people out there who can and will help you. for immediate help (as suggested) try your local community welfare officer. i know also that St vincent de Paul help out. You MUST take advantage of the various agencies that are there to help. This time next year you will be in a better position but you must stay healthy and if you are feeling low you should go to your gp. 

what kind of work are you looking for?


----------



## cleverclogs7 (19 Dec 2008)

*Re: Financial mess help*

What line of work are you in.?
Im sorry to hear your down .its a crappy time of the year.But please dont give up .If nothing else you always have the pple here to listen and offer you help.


----------



## Liamb (20 Dec 2008)

*Re: Financial mess help*

I am an electrical engineer, I have worked as a maintenance manager, clerk of works, electrical safety inspector. I am a fully qualified electrician and I had my own electrical contracting business for 20 years up ty 1996


----------



## sam h (20 Dec 2008)

*Re: Financial mess help*

These a link I found....don't know if there is anything there, but if you look under "community groups", there are some sublisting which may be able to offer you some support (such as "Housing", "Health", "Social Inclusion")

Celbridge

[broken link removed] - even if you're not religious, they may be able to help you in some way.  Churchs often have access to resources which the general public may not be aware of.  It's worth dropping in for a chat if nothing else.  The guy I mentioned got alot of help from the local church (some clothes, a few bob, an ear to talk to and a list of local help centres with opening times.  They even arranged for him to see a nurse to check him over)


----------



## Marietta (20 Dec 2008)

*Re: Financial mess help*



Liamb said:


> I am an electrical engineer, I have worked as a maintenance manager, clerk of works, electrical safety inspector. I am a fully qualified electrician and I had my own electrical contracting business for 20 years up ty 1996


 
Liamb - Sorry to read of your difficulties but please don't give up hope.  It is an awful time of year what with the economic down turn and all those gloomy ESRI reports its enough to drive anyone to the brink of despair. However, there is always someone somewhere worse off than ourselves.  Keep the bright side out, banish those negative thoughts, mix with positive people and who knows what's around the corner for you.

You are well qualified with plenty of electrical experience, I read on a previous thread of an umemployed guy who knocked on every door of his town and landed with two jobs so head up Liamb and start that knocking.....


----------



## Liamb (20 Dec 2008)

*Re: Financial mess help*

You all have given me a lift with your comments and I have done most of the things you have suggested. Getting a job is the start of the solution to my problem and I can only hope and pray that it will happen sooner rather than later.


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Dec 2008)

*Re: Financial mess help*

Hi Liam,

Sorry to hear of your troubles and how you are feeling down at the moment.  I always feel a positive frame of mind goes a long way so try to keep your heart up.  Your health is the most important thing to look after and hopefully everything else will sort itself out in time.

These are some useful websites for jobs that have been recommended on AAM in the past:

www.dole.ie
www.gumtree.ie
www.nixers.com
www.fas.ie
www.monster.ie
www.irishjobs.ie

You might have a read of www.citizensinformation.ie for entitlements.

Best of luck and hope things work out for you.


----------



## Liamb (20 Dec 2008)

Thanks for the positive word Sue Ellen


----------



## galwayreader (22 Dec 2008)

OK things sound bad right now but you have to get out there again. Make a network of people again . There are loads of people looking for electrical nixers so get asking. Almost every house in Ireland has little things to be fixed. If you get moving you will have less time to think about the problems and slowly you will get on top of them. Volunteer , look up old friends and family talk to neighbours anything to get started. This time of year can be miserable but you have good qualifications and seem bright best of luck.


----------



## Bobbi (22 Dec 2008)

Hi,
You've been through a lot in the last while. The following is a link to a very good service that may help you cope when you have to go through these tough times and help you gain a better perspective. 


Hope things will turn a corner for you soon. Best of luck and take care of yourself


----------



## Liamb (22 Dec 2008)

Thanks Bobbi,
I have been through a another sleepless weekend and it doest seem to get any better. Trying everything to get a job but not a lot on offer in the present situation


----------



## Liamb (22 Dec 2008)

If anyone is aware of any jobs on offer in the Celbridge, Maynooth, Leixlip area or in an area that is served by public transport. I have to give my car back to GE Money as I can no longer make repayments so this maes my work options even less. Any type of work considered just to get me of the ground and try to climb out of this mess I am in.


----------



## sam h (23 Dec 2008)

Liam,

How about setting up as a window cleaner.  Low set-up cost & flexible enough to allow you do interviews for a more suitable job.  The going rate is about €20 for a typical semi.  Guy doing mine at the moment & has done 4 more on the road by just calling in to the houses....reckon he'll probably get another 4 easily !


----------



## Marietta (24 Dec 2008)

Liamb said:


> If anyone is aware of any jobs on offer in the Celbridge, Maynooth, Leixlip area or in an area that is served by public transport. I have to give my car back to GE Money as I can no longer make repayments so this maes my work options even less. Any type of work considered just to get me of the ground and try to climb out of this mess I am in.


 
 Liamb

I have been unemployed for nearly 15 months. To combat this feeling of isolation and uselessness, I applied to do voluntary work six months ago,and since then I have never looked back.  I have met some wonderful people from all walks of life including links to people with power and influence, my self esteem went up, I got an opportunity to use learned skills and I was also empowered to use those skills.  As a direct result of getting involved in this work I recently landed myself a full time job.  

Different things work for different people, you just have to remain positive and be proactive in your approach. I have no doubt your skills would be much appreciated and it would look great on your CV.  Many of the voluntary agencies pay travelling expenses.  Bear in mind, you have to inform Social Welfare if you do take on some voluntary work.  Here are some links for the Dublin area:

http://www.volunteeringireland.com/

Good Luck and please take care of yourself over the next few days. Our thoughts are with you. Next year will be much brighter time for you.


----------



## Liamb (5 Jan 2009)

Looks like that I am getting closer to being homeless as my CWO said I will only receive only €460 rent allowance and you can not get anything around Celbridge/Maynooth/Leixlip area for that. I would like to stay in an area where you have good public transport as I no longer have my car as it has been taken back by the finance company. I reckon I could afford to pay €150 per month out of my SW payment with the rent allowance.


----------



## circle (5 Jan 2009)

Is house sharing an option? There are 86 rooms sharing available on Daft.ie in Celbridge, Leixlip and Maynooth under €450 so there might be some options there hopefully.

Would you consider installing flat screen TVs etc.? I think there's a big demand for getting these wall mounted with the necessary wiring etc., especially after the recent sales. It could be worth asking in TV shops if they'd be willing to pass on your card to enquiries.

Best of luck


----------



## Bronte (6 Jan 2009)

You could try sharing a house until you get back on your feet.  Aim to do it for six months and then you'll have time to search for a place of your own.  Prices for rent are dropping so make sure you search daft etc.
You're still relatively young and how fantastic you have a trade.  People would not have been looking for electricians over the xmas period but things should pick up now.  Try putting a card in your local supermarket/shop or a small ad in the local paper might get you some small jobs to help you get started.  Don't worry about the debts, make a small token payment to them, even if they bring you to court, if you are making some effort the judge will take account of that.  In your circumstances he would probably say you have to pay the debt back at the rate of 5 euro a week.  If you want to know what goes on in court try going to the courthouse to see and you'll quickly realise you are not as badly off as you think.  Going on a FAS course is an excellent idea, helps to get you up and about and meeting people.  Best of luck.


----------



## Liamb (6 Jan 2009)

Hi Bronte,
Thanks for your comments. I have looked at number of house shares but when they hear you are on rent allowance and unemployed they do not want to know. It is also mostly yonger people in house shares and I would not feel great in such a situation. With my current situation it would not be fair on other occupants because I am expecting to called to on a regular basic by debt collectors etc.
I droped leaflets around some estates a few months ago looking for work and I did not get one response
To get involve in electrical work I would need to have insurance and be registered with a regulatory body which cost  more  than I can afford. I would also have to have transport. I would love to be in a position to start up as a self employed electrican at some stage but as they say " you need money to make money".


----------

